# Placenta Calcification - Anyone?



## Scabage

I am just wondering if anyone has heard or experienced Placenta Calcification and what the outcome was ? or will be?

I have been told my Placenta has calcium deposit to which I now have to have bi monthly scans, they havent really told me what the outcome will be and the internet really only tells you what it is and how it can be caused?

Tinnie bit worried for our ikkle princess....

xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I had some SERIOUS calcium deposits on my placenta once they delivered it...try and stay away from dairy products until delivery as well as Tums (antacids, as they can make it worse) It can be caused from numerous things, mine was from my GD limited oxygen to the placenta causing it to age prematurely. Mine was fully mature at 34+5 but it held out til 37+6 when I went into labor (same day I was supposed to be induced, it was actually while I was waiting to be induced haha)


----------



## Scabage

Was you due to be induced because of the placenta or more so the GD? 

Thng is you know what its like, went for a scan yesterday to check things, and thankfully baby seems to still be growing however they dismiss things and then stick aload of jargon the reports - so you cant understand what their saying anyway.
I mean Im not stupid the calcium has gotten worse but this woman yesterday I truley believed did not understand the concept of a placenta ageing permaturely and told me that placentas are designed to last 9 months??!! (er yeh in most cases luv but not always)

Anyway, Im just concerned with pre eclampsia starting to bombard my body (again 2nd time round) plus this placenta I just worry that obviously everything will turn out for the best.....

thank you so much for replying, its funny because I dont get many responses so Im assuming its a very rare thing, Hopefully my consultant will give me some answers on Monday. 

xx


----------



## Tanikit

I was told my placenta started to calcify at 36 weeks last time (I am type 1 diabetic) and I was induced at 38 weeks and everything was fine. I am not too sure what happens if it calcifies earlier or how long you have after it starts to calcify. Good luck - let us know what they say.


----------



## Naturalmystic

Earlier this week my dr told me that he was seeing white spots on my placenta and that we will have to monitor it and he may have to induce labor if it gets worse. My husband and I are really hoping that we do not have to since we want the baby to come when its ready. The dr did not explain but when I came home I did some research and found out about calcification and immediately I started to worry about the amount of tums I was taking during the pregnancy (approx 2 per day). I am not sure if the tums are related but to be on the safe side I am not going to take anymore and I am going to eat a lot more grapes and other fruits since it is said that antioxidants can help neutralize the effects.


----------



## Caezzybe

I had a calcified placenta at delivery (38+5), but this hadn't shown up on any of the scans (I had regular scans up to and including 36 weeks). I had gestational diabetes and was due to be induced at 39+5, but it didn't happen. I did eat lots of yogurt and cottage cheese during the pregnancy, but nothing abnormal was detected.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Scabage said:


> Was you due to be induced because of the placenta or more so the GD?
> 
> Thng is you know what its like, went for a scan yesterday to check things, and thankfully baby seems to still be growing however they dismiss things and then stick aload of jargon the reports - so you cant understand what their saying anyway.
> I mean Im not stupid the calcium has gotten worse but this woman yesterday I truley believed did not understand the concept of a placenta ageing permaturely and told me that placentas are designed to last 9 months??!! (er yeh in most cases luv but not always)
> 
> Anyway, Im just concerned with pre eclampsia starting to bombard my body (again 2nd time round) plus this placenta I just worry that obviously everything will turn out for the best.....
> 
> thank you so much for replying, its funny because I dont get many responses so Im assuming its a very rare thing, Hopefully my consultant will give me some answers on Monday.
> 
> xx

the biggest reason for wanting to induce was low amniotic fluid, but it wasnt in the emergency level yet, less than 5 cms warrants an immediate induction and mine was 6.3 cms...so close but not OMG close lol But they decided with having the crap placenta and diabetes accompanied by the low fluid that it would be safer on Haley to have her earlier vs waiting. I'm not veryy familiar with pre eclampsia, I was monitored for it once but didnt end up developing it, but if I'm not mistaken the pre eclampsia is actually worse on you than it is on baby? Maybe I'm wrong? :shrug: I don't know anyone thats had placenta problems either, but apparently when its delivered its supposed to be nice and red. Mine came out like purple with these big dark patches (almost looked like the texture of elephant skin...gross! i know) It was horrible!


----------



## Scabage

Ive been told that placentas calcify due to smoking and Hypertension, not quite sure if the tums or rene's is a myth or not, I must admit I do have them but my midwife hasnt told me to steer clear and I cannot actually see any medical site to suggets that its rene's etc that cause it, 

That said my midwife doesnt seem overly concerned and I have my consultant today, I guess their main concern is whether baby is growing, and she seems to be doing ok right now. 
I will continue to be monitored because of thyroid pre eclampsia and the placenta so guess im in the right hands, just wish there was more answers, im very much the sort of person who likes clear cut guidelines and decisions. 

If this happens then this will done, and if this is this then this will be the outcome......etc etc

NOt the fluffy sort of answers that all midwifes seem to give you from week to week.....
maybe im just fussy!! haha

xx


----------



## Caezzybe

Scabage said:


> Ive been told that placentas calcify due to smoking and Hypertension

I'd be interested to know where you've read that (or who told you) as I don't smoke, have very good blood pressure and still had a calcified placenta. I am getting on a bit though (aged 41) and had GD so perhaps those were factors. I'm interested to find out more information as I was told absolutely nothing, it just said calcified placenta on my delivery notes (and I'm a nosey so-and-so, wanting to know everything I can as Hubby and I are planning to have another child soon and if this is a risk I want to know all I can). :)


----------



## Scabage

yes well i also do not smoke however high blood pressure is also a common factor, no offense but excessive consumption does not typical cause anything such as calcium spurs or deposits in general. 

I am not sure they know for certain but any medical conditions can also add to this, bottom line is calcium on the placenta signifies that the placenta is ageing and becoming near term. and this is common when you are 37 weeks + but obviously at 28 weeks there is obviously something that needs monitoring. 

It doesnt mean in subsequent pregnancies you will get it, nor does it follow the scientific pattern of what supposedly causes it (but honestly in pregnancy what actually does?)

I had pre eclampsia with my first baby and never had any other problems, i smoked before and gave up when i found i was pregnant and my placenta was fine.
This time round I gave up smoking christmas 2009 and fell pregnant fed/march time so good few months after and in fact i had scans at 7/12/20/23 weeks and everything wsa fine, then 28weeks high bloody pressure and this calcium deposits.

Bottom line is if they think its serious enough they will do something about it but apparently the main concern is the babies growth as the placenta ageing means that babies growth can taper off. The sonographer/MW or a consultant would recommend re scans where any doubts may lie.

I certainly would not consider against another pregnancy just because of complications first time round as all pregnancies are different. 

Anyway rambled a bit there, I will keep a post going if i find out any further information.


----------



## Scabage

oh just so you know tho, the majortiy of placentas after 40 weeks will defo show signs of calcium because it is associated with an aeing factor.....mine has obviously been spotted at 28 weeks which is a concern for doctors


----------



## Caezzybe

Scabage said:


> yes well i also do not smoke however high blood pressure is also a common factor, no offense but excessive consumption does not typical cause anything such as calcium spurs or deposits in general.
> 
> I am not sure they know for certain but any medical conditions can also add to this, bottom line is calcium on the placenta signifies that the placenta is ageing and becoming near term. and this is common when you are 37 weeks + but obviously at 28 weeks there is obviously something that needs monitoring.
> 
> It doesnt mean in subsequent pregnancies you will get it, nor does it follow the scientific pattern of what supposedly causes it (but honestly in pregnancy what actually does?)
> 
> I had pre eclampsia with my first baby and never had any other problems, i smoked before and gave up when i found i was pregnant and my placenta was fine.
> This time round I gave up smoking christmas 2009 and fell pregnant fed/march time so good few months after and in fact i had scans at 7/12/20/23 weeks and everything wsa fine, then 28weeks high bloody pressure and this calcium deposits.
> 
> Bottom line is if they think its serious enough they will do something about it but apparently the main concern is the babies growth as the placenta ageing means that babies growth can taper off. The sonographer/MW or a consultant would recommend re scans where any doubts may lie.
> 
> I certainly would not consider against another pregnancy just because of complications first time round as all pregnancies are different.
> 
> Anyway rambled a bit there, I will keep a post going if i find out any further information.

Thanks for that, as I said I didn't really have much idea about the whole thing so I'm glad you shared what you know. I'm a born worrier, so to know that a calcified placenta towards the end of the pregnancy is normal is a relief. Let's hope that everything goes OK for you for the rest of your pregnancy. Big hugs xxx :)


----------

